# Sistema de control de humedad



## RolandoDMT (Oct 1, 2009)

Hola con todos:

Estoy empenzando un proyecto que trata del control automatico de la humedad en un tanque con agua, quisiera saber algun link o metodos para investigar acerca de este tema, es control de la humedad en un tanque cerrado de agua, metodos posibles a usar, que tipo de actuador podria usar, como es la dinamica del sistema.

     Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 2, 2009)

Hola
Aqui hay varios enlaces al respecto de medidores y censores de humedad, ademas algo de teoria

Medidor de temperatura y Humedad
http://www.omega.com/toc_asp/sectionsc.asp?book=temperature&section=hu
http://www.omega.com/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=HX15&Nav=c01
http://www.omega.com/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=RH-202&Nav=c02
http://www.omega.com/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=RH200A&Nav=c02
http://www.omega.com/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=RH32&Nav=c02

Censores de humedad
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1R2ADRA_esMX346&q=humidity+sensor&btnG=Search&aq=f&oq=&aqi=

Teoria de los censores de humedad
http://www.sensorsmag.com/sensors/Technology+Tutorials%2FSensors%2FHumidity%2FMoisture/Choosing-a-Humidity-Sensor-A-Review-of-Three-Techn/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/322590

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

Un dato:

Censor: Que censura.
Sensor: Que mide.

Saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Oct 2, 2009)

rolandoDMT: Necesitas controlar (o medir) la humedad dentro del tanque cerrado ?. Podrias dar mas detalles del problema?. Salu2


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Un dato:
> 
> Censor: Que censura.
> Sensor: Que mide.
> ...



Ya que estamos afilando el lápiz 

Sensor: Que sensa. 

Medir es poner esa "sensación" en una escala. 
Medir es comparar, medir es acotar.  

Ej.: Una aguja magnetizada es un sensor, aunque no tenga una escala graduada. 

 Todo bien, Cacho!


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

Tenés razón ahí, sólo que "sensar" no existe en español.



Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Ej.: Una aguja magnetizada es un sensor, aunque no tenga una escala graduada.


Buen contraejemplo.
¿Hacemos trato en "Sensor=Que detecta/percibe"?

Saludos


----------



## asherar (Oct 2, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Hacemos trato en "Sensor=Que detecta/percibe"?


OK, esa es la idea ! 
Dato pelado, variación, sin referencia de nada.

(Solamente para jorobar te diría: sensor=que "siente")  

Salu3

EDIT: 
Después de buscar en el diccionario de la RAE: 
* sensor:http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=sensor* 
 (Palabra formada sobre el lat. _sentĭo_, sentir, para indicar el agente de este verbo latino).
* 1.     * m. Dispositivo que detecta una determinada acción externa, temperatura, presión, etc., y la transmite adecuadamente.

Te aclaro que detesto usar el diccionario para justificar cosas pero ya que me diste la idea y lo tengo entre los buscadores, lo usé. 
Igualmente el dicc. de la R. A. E. a la larga incorpora los usos y costumbres. 

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Oct 2, 2009)

Trato hecho 


Un abrazo


----------



## RolandoDMT (Oct 3, 2009)

se trata de controlar no solo de sensar


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2009)

RolandoDMT dijo:


> se trata de controlar no solo de sensar


Mil disculpas! Nos fuimos por las ramas. ops:

Para ejercer algún control vas a necesitar una electroválvula  que abra y cierre en el instante adecuado. 
Pero no se comprende muy bien la naturaleza de tu problema, y según el problema será el  tipo de válvula. 
Podrías describir con más detalle la estructura del tanque?
Qué cosas hay dentro ?  Dónde está el agua ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 4, 2009)

Hola

*Su mensaje original.*
Mis comentarios y sugerencias.

*Estoy empezando un proyecto que trata del control automático de la humedad en un tanque con agua, *
Por esta frase yo entendí que se trataba de controlar la humedad externa del tanque con agua.
Supuse que se minaba el agua a través de las paredes del tanque y se trataba de controlar la humedad circundante.


*quisiera saber algún link o métodos para investigar acerca de este tema, *
Al leer esta frase agregue unos enlaces donde se podía ver instrumentos de medición para humedad y otros enlaces con teoría.


*es control de la humedad en un tanque cerrado de agua, *
Esta frase me parece mas clara: Se trata de controlar la humedad *EN(Adentro)* un tanque cerrado de agua


*métodos posibles a usar, que tipo de actuador podría usar, como es la dinámica del sistema.*
Y por fin solicita el cómo llevar a cabo su proyecto.
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Voy a suponer que se requiere desalojar lo más que se pueda de humedad de dentro del tanque cerrado con agua.
La humedad que esta arriba de la superficie del agua.

Se podría lograr haciendo circular, por un conducto, aire seco hacia el interior del tanque y dejándolo salir por otro conducto. El aire seco deberá tener menos partes por millón de humedad que el nivel que se pretende controlar.

El control se lograría por medio de un sensor de humedad conectado a un medidor de humedad. Este medidor deberá tener una salida de control digamos de 0 a 5 miliamperes proporcionales a la cantidad de humedad que esta midiendo. También puede ser un voltaje proporcional a Bla, Bla, Bla.

Esta señal proveniente del medidor se aplicaría a un circuito electrónico que controlaría la proporcionalidad de apertura de una válvula llamada proporcional para el flujo del aire seco.

También se puede utilizar, para desalojar la humedad, Nitrógeno. U otro gas barato pero seco.

Otro metodo podría ser condensando el vapor de humedad. Una vez condensado se puede hacer caer hacia el agua.

También, y creo es lo mas barato, pero depende de otros muchos factores. Mantener el tanque completamente lleno de agua. Si se puede a una presión mayor a la atmosférica. 

En fin se puede uno poner a soñar y las ideas van surgiendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## radni (Oct 4, 2009)

Después de todas estas disquisiciones semánticas-ortográficas volviendo al tema que nos plantea el forista rolandoDMT el problema en ese caso es el equilibrio entre la fase liquida y gaseosa  presente en el tanque que depende de la relacion de temperatura y presion a que este evolucionando el sistema, si el sistema está sometido a la presion atmosferica se establecerá el equilibrio a la presión de vapor  del agua correspondiente a esa temperatura.
Por lo tanto si se quiere controlar la humedad relativa del volumen de aire sobre la superficie del  liquido encerrado en el tanque lo que sería mas facil es mantener la temperatura del agua del tanque a la correspondiente a la humedad deseada extraida de una tabla psicrometriva (calentarla o enfriarla a la temperatura correspondiente que dé la tabla con lo que automaticamente se equilibra al valor deseado)


----------



## asherar (Oct 4, 2009)

Mirá lo que son las cosas. 
Cuando leí el primer post me vino a la mente un tanque de agua drenando lentamente hacia un sembradío. Pensé que se quería controlar la humedad del suelo. 

Por la forma cómo está planteado, este tema debería ir en "Acertijos de lógica y comprensión". :-?

Saludos


----------

